# 8.1R : intel wireless 5100 firmware not loading



## mill3d (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello!

I've just installed PC-BSD 8.1 on a sony wgn-a110j which uses the intel 5100 pro wireless adapter. WiFi has not been working from the start (light blinks but stops). I tried adding relevant lines to loader.cong and rc.conf but no luck.

Here is the error message from the boot display :


```
iwn0: RF switch: radio enabled
iwn0: iwn5000_load_firmware: could not load firmware .text section, error 35
iwn0: iwn_hw_init: could not load firmware, error 35
iwn0: iwn_init_locked: could not initialize hardware, error 35
msk0: link state changed to UP
lagg0: link state changed to UP
msk0: link state changed to DOWN
lagg0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:1d:ba:20:d9:6a
iwn0: RF switch: radio enabled
```

and repeats a few times during process.

Any ideas ?

thx,
a:m


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's a few ideas:

1. Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense
2. Rules And Guidelines of the FreeBSD Forums - required reading
3. Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums I: proper formatting
4. Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums II: spelling, grammar, punctuation, etc.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 6, 2010)

mill3d said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I've just installed PC-BSD 8.1 on a sony wgn-a110j which uses the intel 5100 pro wireless adapter. WiFi has not been working from the start (light blinks but stops). I tried adding relevant lines to loader.cong and rc.conf but no luck.



Please show your /boot/loader.conf.  In particular, are you loading iwnfw?


----------



## mill3d (Oct 7, 2010)

here Here is the wireless part of load.conf :


```
# Load Wireless Support
if_ipw_load="YES"
if_iwi_load="YES"
if_wpi_load="YES"
iwn1000fw_load="YES"
iwnfw_load="YES"
if_iwn_load="YES"
legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1
legal.intel_iwn.license_ack=1
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

i I added the iwn1000fw as suggested by another post[ ]; that didn't help either.


----------

